
The Case for Declaring a National Climate Emergency - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-case-for-declaring-a-national-climate-emergency
======
willio58
It’s funny because it’s inevitable that everyone will feel the effects of
climate change. It will just take some areas—and some people—a little longer
to feel it.

------
Fjolsvith
Probably will have to wait until after 2024.

